# Was ist 74?



## Fabi (28. Mai 2006)

Fabi meldet sich mal wieder mit einem Rätsel:

Was ist 74?

Findet's raus.


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Mai 2006)

hatten wir des nich schonmal? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (28. Mai 2006)

Ja, es gab schon mal ein Rätsel von mir.
Aber diesmal handelt es sich nicht um ein Video.


----------



## florianwagner (28. Mai 2006)

einrastpunkte?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. Mai 2006)

das ist die antwort www.74kingz.de   oda ????


----------



## Schlingsi (28. Mai 2006)

die webseite ist ja weltklasse.


----------



## robs (28. Mai 2006)

Und die Werbung hier ist frech.


----------



## esgey (28. Mai 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> die webseite ist ja weltklasse.



Für drei Brakebooster und einen Rockring???


----------



## Schlingsi (28. Mai 2006)

boa, jemand zeigt mir einen augenroll-smiley. verdammt, das macht mich jetzt fertig... und schämen tue ich mich jetzt auch für meine äusserung! entschuldigung an alle deren gefühle ich mit dieser äusserung verletzt habe!

woooohooooo


----------



## bertieeee (28. Mai 2006)

das ist natürlich die lenkerbreite weis doch jeder!


----------



## Levelboss (28. Mai 2006)

Mein Lenkwinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (28. Mai 2006)

meine oma


----------



## trail-kob (28. Mai 2006)

mist mein leneker ist 76... grml


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Mai 2006)

King


----------



## snake999acid (28. Mai 2006)

mei oma war letztes jahr noch 74?


----------



## Scr4t (28. Mai 2006)

74 Kettenglieder


----------



## Rheingauer (28. Mai 2006)

vielleicht ist 74 "cm" die Höhe die du per Treter, Tipper, etc. erreichtst. ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (28. Mai 2006)

ihjaaaa! ich weiß was er meitn mit 74 cm!!!!!!!
is ja pervers, musst das gleich jedem erzählen?


----------



## hopmonkey (28. Mai 2006)

F!ckipedia
Im andern Thread habsch Emmendingen g-schriebn, war wohl falsch...


----------



## Fabi (28. Mai 2006)

Eigentlich wäre es jetzt angebracht, das Rätsel aufzulösen, aber darauf möchte ich lieber verzichten.
Es ist übrigens immer wieder interessant, zu erfahren, was so manche Zahlen alles bedeuten können. Einige Antworten hier haben mich ziemlich überwältigt.
Mit physikalischem Verständnis lassen sich allerdings mehrere Antworten wieder ausschließen.


----------



## SpongeBob (28. Mai 2006)

74 = eine Zahlt

Punkt aus fertig!


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. Mai 2006)

Mein Oberschenkelumfang ist 74


----------



## Mador (29. Mai 2006)

Ich will jetzt wissen was 74 ist!! Auflösung bitte.


----------



## trialsrider (29. Mai 2006)

Fabi'S A-Loch umfang ist bald 74 weil ich ihm Sebi's Bein bis zum
Oberschenkel in den Hintern ramme wenn er weiter so unsinnige Threads
erstellt!  

martin


----------



## roborider (29. Mai 2006)

74 = 73 + 1


----------



## TheBASStian (29. Mai 2006)

"treuehcseb tsi ibaf"

Was ist die Lösung, Fabi?
Find es raus.


----------



## trialisgeil (29. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht *gizbeisdnureiv* oder *roufytneves* ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (29. Mai 2006)

ich habs:


----------



## trialsrider (29. Mai 2006)

Trialar schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs:



Du bist doch krank!


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Mai 2006)

Top Idee, Trialar

MFG


----------



## esgey (29. Mai 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> boa, jemand zeigt mir einen augenroll-smiley. verdammt, das macht mich jetzt fertig... und schämen tue ich mich jetzt auch für meine äusserung! entschuldigung an alle deren gefühle ich mit dieser äusserung verletzt habe!
> 
> woooohooooo



Ja,

is schon wieder in Ordnung. Aber jetzt wisch Dir bitte die Tränen ab!


----------



## Lanoss (30. Mai 2006)

74 ist die anzahl der Antworten die der Herr abwartet bis er uns erlöst.


----------



## Rheingauer (30. Mai 2006)

.




->  WM´74?! 


gruß
Bastian.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (30. Mai 2006)

http://www.volny.cz/ak-47/ak-74.htm


----------

